# ScArIEst LAwn PrOp EvEr!



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Sure to scare the holy crap out of all who drive by your display this coming Halloween season


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

That's great! Did you make it yourself or did you buy it? If you made it yourself you did a great job on the numerals. Looks very professional. A haunted gas station is a great idea. I'd like to see the rest of your gas station-themed haunt and all the other props when it is done. Good work!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wait until Oct is here, the price will be over $5.00 @ gal.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

$6.66+9/10 per gallon for halloween


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

doesnt that just suck


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Great Job!! Hope you don't mind that I stole your idea. I also made it so that I wouldn't have to change the pricing out


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

joker said:


> Great Job!! Hope you don't mind that I stole your idea. I also made it so that I wouldn't have to change the pricing out


I love that picture haha!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

What a sad reality.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Glad I dont pay for gas


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hate you Jay.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Thats one disgusting prop alright.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sharpobject said:


> Hate you Jay.


i 2nd that


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

reminds me of a bumper sticker my uncle had....."Save gas, Fart in a jar".

I agree, that is scary, no wonder i dont look at the price anymore.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

joker said:


> Great Job!! Hope you don't mind that I stole your idea. I also made it so that I wouldn't have to change the pricing out


In case some of you don't know, most cars that say they need to run WTF, or OMG can actually run just fine at LOL. LOL has a lower octane which just means that at the HIGHEST RPMS your car won't go as fast. Save you money folks! Pump in LOL and I promise you won't know the difference unless you constantly drive over 90 on the Autoban. Premium WTF is waste of money.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Look at the bright side, people. . . . .the good thing about high gas prices; 

When I fill the tank in my son's car, the car doubles in value.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

dynoflyer said:


> Look at the bright side, people. . . . .the good thing about high gas prices;
> 
> When I fill the tank in my son's car, the car doubles in value.


LOL too cute!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

There are so many levels of wrong with a prop that scary.


----------

